# Problem mit SimpleDateFormat



## RaoulDuke (8. Mrz 2007)

Moin,

warum wirft der Versuch, das dritte Datum zu parsen, eine Exception?

"Exception: Unparseable date: "Mar 08 2007""


```
SimpleDateFormat df3 = new SimpleDateFormat("MMM dd yyyy");


System.out.println(df3.parse("Jan 08 2007"));
System.out.println(df3.parse("Feb 08 2007"));
System.out.println(df3.parse("Mar 08 2007"));
```

"Mar" durch "Mär" ersetzen ändert auch nichts. Ich find in der Javadoc auch leider keine genaue Information wie er den März in 3 Buchstaben dargestellt haben möchte.

Grüsse,

Sven


----------



## SlaterB (8. Mrz 2007)

erstelle dir ein Datum konventionell  (Calendar, setMonth usw., Vorsicht, Januar ist Monat 0)
und lasse dir den String dazu ausgeben (df3.format), dann siehst du es


----------



## RaoulDuke (8. Mrz 2007)

Ah, ok, er will "Mrz". Das ist ja eine deutsche Darstellung. Muss ich da jetzt dem SimpleDateFormat nen Calender mit US Timezone geben damit er auch die englischen Abkürzungen verarbeitet, oder wie krig ich das am schnellsten hin?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Mrz 2007)

nicht am schnellsten, aber am sinnvollsten wäre erstmal Java zu lernen 

meinst du sowas steht nicht in jeder Anleitung zu SimpleDateFormat mti drin?
ich antworte hier nochmal bevor es Frust gibt, aber schön finde ich so ein Vorgehen nicht..

    public static DateFormat GERMAN_DATE_FORMAT = new SimpleDateFormat("d. MMMM yyyy", Locale.GERMAN);
    public static DateFormat ENGLISH_DATE_FORMAT = new SimpleDateFormat("d. MMMM yyyy", Locale.ENGLISH);


----------



## RaoulDuke (8. Mrz 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, so funktionierts. Normalerweise versuche ich ja nicht so triviale Sachen zu fragen, aber ich hatte es gerade etwas eilig. Bei Locale war ich auch gerade schon angekommen. Ich hab versucht dem SimpleDateFormat nachträglich mit setCalendar einen Calender mit Locale.ENGLISH zu geben, das führte allerdings zu nichts. 

Also danke


----------

